# Curris 3000 plow install on 2006 F250



## krnlpanic (11 mo ago)

Hi all. I just bought a Curtis 3000 plow, with new truck-side wiring and controller. This is my first experience with a plow. I have the wiring diagrams, and that all seems fairly straightforward. What I'm wondering about is where to mount solenoids and relay packs, and how to pass the controller wiring through the firewall.

The connectors will come out on the driver-side bumper opening. Where do you all usually mount the under-hood equipment?

Pictures would be great. 

Thanks!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

At the drivers side, look to the side of the brake master cylinder, you will see a knock out for the clutch master cylinder, go thru there, assuming you do not have a stick. Now you do realize that Curtis has been out of the truck snow plow buisness for a while.


----------



## krnlpanic (11 mo ago)

Randall Ave said:


> At the drivers side, look to the side of the brake master cylinder, you will see a knock out for the clutch master cylinder, go thru there, assuming you do not have a stick. Now you do realize that Curtis has been out of the truck snow plow buisness for a while.


Yeah, I realized they stopped making truck plows back in 2015 when I started looking for a truck mount, a wiring harness and a controller. The controller is a handheld, not a stick. I probably should have done some research before buying this thing, but here I am now.

Thanks for the tip on the firewall knock-out!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

You pop it out and drill a hole thru it, but then they got cheap and used a aluminum paper like cover. You mount the solenoid on the passenger side inner fender.


----------

